# Bulk Rhinestone Transfers suppliers



## Eddie L (Feb 18, 2011)

Hello all, I have an rhinestone design already created and formatted does anyone know of a company where I can get them mass produced?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

try Welcome to Shine Art USA - or Nova Rhinestone Depot both are in LA area


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

Eddie L said:


> Hello all, I have an rhinestone design already created and formatted does anyone know of a company where I can get them mass produced?


How many are you looking to get done?

Brian


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

depending on number try divinebling on this site - cali area


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

idonaldson said:


> depending on number try divinebling on this site - cali area


Thanks Irv!


----------



## Amandazon247 (Dec 2, 2010)

I use a lady named Denise when I need large quanities... she did an awsome job and she is super fast ... 

[email protected]


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Try this one been in biz for a few years now rhinestonetemplates.com


----------



## Debbies (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi Eddie How did you get on with your rhinestone designs


----------



## Laney (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi, Eddie

Did you get your rhinestone designs done? Hope so !

Just saw this thread, if you are looking for rhinestone motif supplier, you can try CSTOWN. It's one of the largest hot fix motif manufature in China, no setup charge, MOQ is only 50 pcs, 5-7 working days turnaround with competitve price and good customer service.

Laney


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Eddie,

If you haven't found anyone, I'd like to give you a quote. Please PM me with details or email me at [email protected]

Thanks,
Di


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello Eddie,

Seems i am late. Have you found the one who can mass produce for you yet? If not, pls contact us. Our email address is [email protected]. Our turn around time is 3 days after receiving the payment and about 4 days for shipping. Pls be noted.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------

